# Halle



## aramis (4. November 2004)

Ich bin es leid, dass uns die Amis immer einen Schritt voraus sind (, außer in den Skills ). Die haben jetzt so 'ne Art Indoor Mtb-Park. Ein wenig Trialkram scheint da auch vorhanden zu sein.

http://www.raysmtb.com/mtb.mov

Will sowas auch! Am liebsten nur Trial! JETZT! 
@Schlingsi: Du hast doch was von ner Halle in Köln erzählt, für Trial und rockclimbing. Ist die erst in Planung oder schon in Arbeit? Wo soll die genau entstehen? Hat da überhaupt jemand paar mehr Informationen zu?
Möchte diesbezüglich gern auf dem Laufenden gehalten werden. Wenn das ne lohnenswerte Sache wird, melde ich in Köln gleich mal nen Zweitwohnsitz an. 

hasta luego
Aramis


----------



## Benzman22 (4. November 2004)

Ich will auch ne halle . das dreckwetter macht mich noch fertig.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (4. November 2004)

also die halle is schon länger in arbeit und so weit ich weiss entsteht die in köln kalk. müsste so langsam mal fertig werden. ich frag da aber nochma nen kollegen der da immer up to date is was das angeht. nächste woche fahr ich ma hin und guck wie weit die sind.

biste noch in ddorf ara? wenn ja, dann komm doch ma nächsten mittwoch oder so nach kölle. haben uns bei der letzten session ja zum schluss nich mehr gesehen...ich war aber auch soo sauer wg dem scheiss döner!


----------



## aramis (4. November 2004)

Döner? Na ich wäre an deiner Stelle sauer wegen dem Rohloff Revolver.  Tut mir echt leid, war aber auch nicht vorauszusehen.
Ich bin jetzt wieder in Leipzig, komme aber dieses Jahr noch mal vorbei. Wenn dann die Halle schon nutzbar sein sollte, würde ja auch das Wetter keine Rolle mehr spielen.

Fand es übrigens sehr geil. Sind paar schöne Spots an der Düssel. Dann zum Schluss wurde es halt langsam dunkel. Du sagtest, es wäre doch etwas weiter zu diesen Rails und an den Steinen fand ich es ohnehin schöner.  Bin halt noch bissl mit dem Andi und dem DarkHorse-Mann gefahren. Drei Leute mit kurzem Radstand...


----------



## bodom child (4. November 2004)

> ... mit kurzem Radstand...



@ara: was hast du für nen radstand? fahr auch (noch) ein darkhorse und find den radstand mit 1015(pepperoni gabel 395mm EH) ziehmlich, zieeeehmlich kurz. ich meine fast, dass ich wg. dem kurzen radstand und der niedrigen front das bike zum bunnyhop fast nicht hochbekomm. welche rahmen/gabel kombi fährst du eigentlich?

genug OT. ne halle wäre absolut traumhaft für die herbst/winter zeit. wäre super  wenn sie auch anfängertauglich wäre. 

benni


----------



## moo (4. November 2004)

Tja, das mit der H. hier in Kalk dürfte noch etwas dauern.
Dieses Jahr seh ich da keine Sonne mehr...
(Baustelle is 5 min von mir weg)
wen es interessiert:
Von der Kalker Hauptstrasse auf Höhe Kapelle in die Wiersbergstrasse,
durch so ein Pförtnertor durch und dann steht man vor ehemaligen Industriehallen. Da isses.
Soweit ich weiß, sollen dort ein Trial (Bike + Moto) -parcours,
ein Kletterfelsen sowie eine "Skatelandschaft" entstehen, in die 
BMX er aber keine  MTB ler  reindürfen.


----------



## Bike Lane (4. November 2004)

ich glaub das crescent hat einen radstand von 1035mm bin mir aber nicht sicher. musst mal im gallery-thread suchen, da stehts drin.


----------



## Schlingsi (4. November 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Döner? Na ich wäre an deiner Stelle sauer wegen dem Rohloff Revolver.  Tut mir echt leid, war aber auch nicht vorauszusehen.
> Ich bin jetzt wieder in Leipzig, komme aber dieses Jahr noch mal vorbei. Wenn dann die Halle schon nutzbar sein sollte, würde ja auch das Wetter keine Rolle mehr spielen.
> 
> Fand es übrigens sehr geil. Sind paar schöne Spots an der Düssel. Dann zum Schluss wurde es halt langsam dunkel. Du sagtest, es wäre doch etwas weiter zu diesen Rails und an den Steinen fand ich es ohnehin schöner.  Bin halt noch bissl mit dem Andi und dem DarkHorse-Mann gefahren. Drei Leute mit kurzem Radstand...



jau, mach dir ma keinen kopf wg dem nieter. der hat doch nachher wieder gefunzt. ich guck mir den noch mal an...vielleicht is der stift ja immer lose. außerdem is der ja eh nich von mir, toll!   
ich check das ma mit der halle und können wir ja ma gucken was noch so geht...


----------



## aramis (4. November 2004)

Bäääh, Skatelandschaft. Gibts davon nicht schon genug!? Trial fetzt, Klettern fetzt, BMX-Strecke ist auch ok (wir sind ja schließlich alle Radfahrer ), aber insgesamt hört es sich jetzt nicht mehr so an, als würde es trialmäßig was wirklich Besonderes werden, eher nur ne Nebensache. Am Ende stehen da lediglich ein paar Cubes und Balken rum und so City-Kram...   
Ne schicke BMX-Strecke oder ein Street-Parcour für die B(r)ettler is ja nich so das rießen Problem. Freunde der Ersteren fahren und springen den ganzen Tag im Kreis und feilen an ihrem Flow und Style oder was weiß ich. Die B(r)ettler sind auch mit paar Verts und Rails und Quarters zufrieden; reicht allemal um so lustige Tricks mit absonderlichen englischen Namen zu machen. Aber ein Trial-Parcour muss um ein zehnfaches abwechslungsreicher, kreativer, aufwendiger und vielseitiger gestaltet sein. D. h. mindestens ein vollständiges Outdoor-Trialgelände mit Steinen, Stämmen, Bahnschwellen, Kabeltrommeln, verschiedenen Betonelementen, nem Auto und dergleichen mehr. Einziger möglicher Kompromis ist der Verzicht auf natürlichen Untergrund!



...ok, fertig geträumt. Bin wieder in der Realität angekommen. 

@wodka o: Extra für dich hab ich nen kleinen Fehler versteckt. Finde das überflüssige s. Hauptgewinn is ne brüderliche Umarmung.

@bodom child: Also, ich habe einen  1035er Radstand mit ner noname-Stahlgabel (390mm). Ein längerer Radstand würde den Bunnyhop eher noch erschweren. Ne höhere Front wäre hilfreich.
Mein Crescent hat ein sehr kurzes Steuerrohr und so einen superflachen semi-integrierten Steuersatz. Der Lenker ist sicher noch um einiges niedriger als bei dir, aber ich bin ja eh nicht so der Bunnyhop-Mann.


----------



## elhefe (4. November 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> @wodka o: Extra für dich hab ich nen kleinen Fehler versteckt. Finde das überflüssige s. Hauptgewinn is ne brüderliche Umarmung.




  Kleiner Tipp wäre riesengeil...


----------



## aramis (4. November 2004)

Tilo, du alter Spielverderber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (4. November 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Tilo, du alter Spielverderber!



das is zu hoch für mich


----------



## sensiminded (5. November 2004)

ich kann mich glücklich schätzen. habe nach langem suchen in meinem ort ne überdachte möglichkeit zum trialen gefunden. das ist ein alter brachliegender fleischereihof mit ner hohen lkw garage die eigentlich ganz gut zum trialen ist. das teil ist nicht mal abgesperrt.
naja hab nur ein problem ich bekomm kaum paletten organisiert. in meinem auto passen nicht wirklich viele rein-vielleicht 2 o. 3. hab aber für diese wochenende schon vorgenommen mal zu baustellen zu fahren-wenns dunkel ist. hilft alles nix. abgeben tut hier niemand welche, nur paar wackelige einwegpaletten, sind aber auch besser als nix.

aber sage mal das schlechte wetter kann kommen ich bin "bedacht".


----------



## Lewinski (5. November 2004)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> naja hab nur ein problem ich bekomm kaum paletten organisiert. in meinem auto passen nicht wirklich viele rein-vielleicht 2 o. 3. hab aber für diese wochenende schon vorgenommen mal zu baustellen zu fahren-wenns dunkel ist. hilft alles nix. abgeben tut hier niemand welche, nur paar wackelige einwegpaletten, sind aber auch besser als nix.



seit ich das gelesen habe wo alle ihre palleten herbekommen sehe ich nur noch palleten wenn ich durch die stadt fahr. an jeden kleinem pipifaks stehen immer welche.


----------



## Bike Lane (5. November 2004)

geh mal zu ner bierbrauerei in deiner nähe, die habe die immer auf lager. kannst denen ja ein paar abkaufen (keine angst die kosten nicht viel wenn du mit denen verhandelst). ich hab in der beziehung glück, denn ein freund von mir arbeitet bei einer bierbrauerei und der nimmt immer welche mit falls welche übrig bleiben. ich hab jetzt so circa 50 stück, da lässt sich schon einiges machen.


----------



## Schlingsi (16. November 2004)

mein informant hat mir heute mitgeteilt, das die baupits ihm gesagt haben, die halle wäre mitte diesen monats fertig. würde sich maximal um einen monat verschieben. kann sich also nur noch um wenige wochen bis zur eröffnung handeln. 

ihhhaaaaaa

ARA: such schon ma ne wohnung für deinen zweitwohnsitz. wenn du demnächst mal kommen willst zum halle fahrn, kannze auch ma hier pennen.


----------



## Levelboss (16. November 2004)

Ich glaube, ich werde im Winter ab und zu mal nach Köln kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (17. November 2004)

Klingt echt gut.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (17. November 2004)

Also die "Action" in dem Vid is ja echt umwerfend, fast so spannend wie beim Golfen zuzusehen.


----------



## HeavyMetal (17. November 2004)

in welchem video?


----------



## Reini (17. November 2004)

*gg*
Ein bisschen kalt aber sonst passts


----------



## FAT A (17. November 2004)

q


----------



## Schlingsi (17. November 2004)

mensch arne...das warste wohl schneller als ich. wollte gerade deine news hier rein posten, aber das haste ja jetzt schon selber gemacht!

also leude...kommt alle nach Köln!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (17. November 2004)

also ich werd auf jedenfall mal kommen!!!


----------



## FAT A (17. November 2004)

q


----------



## aramis (17. November 2004)

Wenn da schon was rumsteht, könnta mal Bilder machen?


----------



## FAT A (18. November 2004)

q


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FAT A (23. November 2004)

q


----------



## HeavyMetal (25. November 2004)

also ich finds echt zum kotzen! es scheint hier in chemnitz echt unmöglich zu sein an ne offizielle halle zu kommen! erst ham wirs privat versucht, aber ne halle mit vernünftiger deckenhöhe zu finden is sau schwer und die mieten kann kein mensch bezahlen, weil die selbst für die versifftesten buden mindestens 200 eus monatlich ham wollen. dann ham wir mal ne mail an die stadt geschrieben dass die für die skater irgendwelche parks bis zum umfallen bauen aber für den Trialsport gar nix getan wird und da wollten se uns irgendwelche schulsporthallen andrehen,welche aber zwecks unterhalt noch utopischer sin als die dinger, die wir selbst gefunden ham. als ich das gesacht hab ham se sich nochmal beim liegenschaftsamt erkundigt und mussten uns dann mitteilen, dass se leider nix für uns tun könn...
wir ham auch keinen bock mehr auf dämliche bullenbesuche in illegalen hallen...was soll man da noch machen???


----------



## Berliner Team T (25. November 2004)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> also ich finds echt zum kotzen! es scheint hier in chemnitz echt unmöglich zu sein an ne offizielle halle zu kommen! erst ham wirs privat versucht, aber ne halle mit vernünftiger deckenhöhe zu finden is sau schwer und die mieten kann kein mensch bezahlen, weil die selbst für die versifftesten buden mindestens 200 eus monatlich ham wollen. dann ham wir mal ne mail an die stadt geschrieben dass die für die skater irgendwelche parks bis zum umfallen bauen aber für den Trialsport gar nix getan wird und da wollten se uns irgendwelche schulsporthallen andrehen,welche aber zwecks unterhalt noch utopischer sin als die dinger, die wir selbst gefunden ham. als ich das gesacht hab ham se sich nochmal beim liegenschaftsamt erkundigt und mussten uns dann mitteilen, dass se leider nix für uns tun könn...
> wir ham auch keinen bock mehr auf dämliche bullenbesuche in illegalen hallen...was soll man da noch machen???



ähm Verein Gründen oder in nen schon Vorhandenen Verein eintretten
dann bekommt ihr Fördergelder und soweiter und sofort


----------



## HeavyMetal (25. November 2004)

ähm wir sin im MSC Thalheim aber das interessiert nich! Wir könn da schon froh sein dass wir das Gelände ham!


----------



## Schlingsi (25. November 2004)

wer kommt denn jetzt am 4.12. ??? können ja auch je nach wetter noch city rocken!


----------



## FAT A (26. November 2004)

q


----------

